# Photoshop / Illustrator Contest



## potroastV2 (Feb 2, 2008)

I think rollitup needs a new look, there will be a prize I just have not decided what it is going to be yet, Give us a new look, wether it be a logo, buttons, forum key etc...


----------



## VictorVIcious (Feb 3, 2008)




----------



## mrCRC420 (Feb 14, 2008)

I think the first picture looks good in a lot of sizes... the one it's in is too big but makes it easier to minimize 

the second two i just did for fun a lil bit ago but maybe they could find a home on rollitup


----------



## mrCRC420 (Feb 16, 2008)

rollitup said:


> I think rollitup needs a new look, there will be a prize I just have not decided what it is going to be yet, Give us a new look, wether it be a logo, buttons, forum key etc...



when does this contest end


----------



## SWAT Slash (Feb 17, 2008)

Im in on this one, just gimme an hour or two... See, the problem most of you guys had, was that your rushing things... lol, its takes patience (sp?). You see, im gonna smoke a lil, then when im all calm and relaxed, set down to work... haha, jk


----------



## SWAT Slash (Feb 17, 2008)

heres my logo and then a replacement image for the My Rollitup picture


----------



## Gygax1974 (Feb 19, 2008)

Mind if I ask some questions? Size of logo? Any ideas at all where you want to go with this? Changing colors? Is it a free for all do whatever you want? Thanks in advance RIU.


----------



## enjoikr3w (Feb 25, 2008)




----------



## zee (Mar 6, 2008)

I second the request for more details

meanwhile>>>

logo w/ no gloss







logo w/ gloss


----------



## panhead (Mar 6, 2008)

Pretty interesting ideas so far,im not creative enough to enter but i'll be watching.


----------



## Conoclast (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey is this thing still open? Had some time on my hands and thought I'd give it a go  So, when will the winners be announced?


----------



## overfiend (Mar 10, 2008)

button i could make a theme in this style


----------



## mrCRC420 (Mar 11, 2008)

One more for the sake of the good time's me n' this thread have had...



...... this contest doesn't have an end does it? It's just never-ending.... w/e, i'm down with that.


----------



## enjoikr3w (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 13, 2008)

hmmm anyone have adobe illustrator serial number??


----------



## one million (Mar 13, 2008)

Or Adobe CS3 for MAC


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 13, 2008)

wow you guys are amazing great work...


----------



## shamegame (Mar 13, 2008)

How much time is left in this contest?


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Mar 13, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> hmmm anyone have adobe illustrator serial number??


*Which version? I think I have 10.0*


----------



## Vancouver420 (Mar 15, 2008)

YO, i'd be in if there were more details


----------



## Reyer (Mar 15, 2008)

Herse a nice one i just made.


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Bored at home....

Can this site support Flash or DreamWeaver? 
*


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 17, 2008)

BSIv2.0 said:


> *Bored at home....*
> 
> *Can this site support Flash or DreamWeaver? *


im just watchin from afar but i love this one you made!!!


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Mar 17, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> im just watchin from afar but i love this one you made!!!


*Thanks, Pink....Just fiddling around.*


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Last one for now....*


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Mar 17, 2008)

dude this thread is great. im working on a lame ass peach festival poster right now, but im in...ill have something up soon

by the way everybodys designs are killer


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Tired of the green color......*


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Mar 17, 2008)

overfiend said:


> button i could make a theme in this style


Thats a sweet button bro....Nice!!!


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 17, 2008)

JohnnyBravo said:


> Thats a sweet button bro....Nice!!!


johnny have I told you lately how much i love my new avatar?? well i doooo


----------



## underground1 (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## Vancouver420 (Mar 18, 2008)

underground1 said:


>


thats pretty good


----------



## Mighty_boosh (Mar 18, 2008)

is there any time left coz i am a pro on photoshop thats my Job  heres one i made as soon as i hered took me 2 mins


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 18, 2008)

Mighty_boosh said:


> is there any time left coz i am a pro on photoshop thats my Job  heres one i made as soon as i hered took me 2 mins


save it as a jpg so we can all see..pleaaaase i just wanna look too and i cant open the psd file


----------



## Mighty_boosh (Mar 18, 2008)

sorry its only a little fast one just wanted to know if i could still join kind of trippy


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 18, 2008)

Mighty_boosh said:


> sorry its only a little fast one just wanted to know if i could still join kind of trippy


i love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!! its so coool one of my favs!! fo sho


----------



## Mighty_boosh (Mar 19, 2008)

is there anytime left????


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 20, 2008)

lots of time keep them comming


----------



## BryanG1983 (Mar 20, 2008)

Love whats been done so far, look forward to the rest.
I aint that gifter art wise but will see what I can put together.


----------



## underground1 (Mar 22, 2008)

another quick one


----------



## Gryphonn (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey all

I did this one a few years back when I compiled a bunch of pot related songs into an album. My PS skills were a little rough back then. Here are the details:

The 'Holy Shit' graphic was ripped from somewhere on the web, as were the stoned Disney characters at the top. The leaf was a hi res scan from some backyard weed I 'found'. I played with it to create the background. Unfortunately I lost the original. The resolution was that high that when you zoomed in on the pic, you could see the individual hairs on the the leaf. If you rub a leaf between your fingers, the hairs give it a sandpapery feel.

Anyway, here it is:


----------



## tahoe58 (Apr 2, 2008)

GREAT thread...some really really cool different perspectives......overfiend and BSI hae my votes....very cool!


----------



## NoWayOut (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## NoWayOut (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## BSIv2.0 (Aug 6, 2008)

*Forgot about this thread....*


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Aug 8, 2008)

*............*


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Aug 8, 2008)

...................


----------



## Vizion420 (Aug 9, 2008)

rollitup said:


> I think rollitup needs a new look, there will be a prize I just have not decided what it is going to be yet, Give us a new look, wether it be a logo, buttons, forum key etc...


first off what CMS is this and second what size logo do you want? you should at least give the dimensions of what is wanted, ive been making & coding nuke themes/php for over 2 years now, sure theres not much to this sites layout just want to know the CMS structure

i would like to see a new look by far this is the best forum for weed i been on, but this color looks like baby shit no offense :]


----------



## Vizion420 (Aug 9, 2008)

heres a new color idea


----------



## KannaBitch (Aug 10, 2008)

Just something I threw together in litterally 10 minutes. Tell me if you like the concept.


----------



## KannaBitch (Aug 11, 2008)

Uhh. it looks like shit when atached... here for the lazy stoners  


EDIT: I fail. just see attachment haha







EDIT #2: NEVERMIND! Stoner power! Vuallaaaaa.


----------



## epot (Sep 5, 2008)

Hello is this contest still open?
thx


----------



## mrCRC420 (Sep 16, 2008)

this contest has been open since the BEGINNING of this year's grow season...........


----------



## epot (Sep 16, 2008)

hmmm I guess I mean when does it end? 
anyway my entry is in my sig...


----------



## Thraxz13 (Sep 18, 2008)

Pro 215 Patient Garden Photos Check out the Pics I took in this link..See if there's any you want to use...


----------



## Arrid (Sep 18, 2008)

I doubt I could design an entire site but check these out as ideas.
Perhaps someone could use them as an idea?
_I've taken these from a thread i'd posted in ages ago._


*Btw, could someone make that image (further up) smaller?
it's messing the page up 
*



















Forum Contains No New Posts.







Forum Contains New Posts.







Forum is Closed for Posting.





The below ones are badly done, but they could be made better with different pictures/font. 
The whole idea for them is from seed to bud..















    

​


----------



## Arrid (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh.

Shit.

Didn't realize this has been open for ages..

Oh well. Rolli, this is a bump for ya!


----------



## Nvr2Stond (Sep 18, 2008)

rollitup said:


> I think rollitup needs a new look, there will be a prize I just have not decided what it is going to be yet, Give us a new look, wether it be a logo, buttons, forum key etc...


hehe... ill design a whole new layout... gonna be sick...is there a deadline?


----------



## Nvr2Stond (Sep 18, 2008)

Main header -


----------



## organicherbalsolutions (Sep 20, 2008)

My Entry for the logo contest.

I can enhance as needed.
I can also make button set in same font with roll-over.






The flower comes from Pro 215, who asked me to make this entry.

Thanks!
OHS


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 30, 2008)

Arrid, and nvrstoned deffinatly have my votes. Both you guys had some really cool designs. Props to everyone else for tryin!


----------



## saturnlily (Oct 1, 2008)

ok im not sure how this image is but i hope u guys like it.


----------



## saturnlily (Oct 1, 2008)

heres another


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 1, 2008)

both very entertaining!!


----------



## saturnlily (Oct 1, 2008)

thanks i like them too


----------



## ChrisWallace72 (Oct 2, 2008)

great forum man!

the design i done has no use but i was just fucking around on photoshop
and i jus love the picture!!!


CW72PEACE


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 2, 2008)

That would make a pretty cool button!


----------



## ChrisWallace72 (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks man i just added a background that i seen on another thread that
i thought looked cool!

Here have a look



CW72PEACE


----------



## Thraxz13 (Oct 2, 2008)

I love those designs Saturn!!


----------



## saturnlily (Oct 3, 2008)

ok i feel kinda dense this is a little off topic but i got an message from a staff member about my logo's being a t-shirt but i dont remember who and i dont have the message saved if they could message me again my work still had the psd and i have them jped too with white or blck backrounds. so if your still in need let me know


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 3, 2008)

it was me send to [email protected] with subject of advertising.


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 4, 2008)

Saturnlilly has ma vote


----------



## othrguy (Oct 16, 2008)

Here is my submition to the contest Let me know what you think Thanks!!


----------



## wushdishmeen (Nov 12, 2008)

Can I still enter? I'm really good with photoshop and could make a really intense logo. 

Also did you guys think of what the prize will be yet?


----------



## potpimp (Dec 2, 2008)

Very nice work Saturnlily. I like the slick look of othrguy's too. I wish I had seen this thread a few months ago.


----------



## saturnlily (Dec 3, 2008)

ya well they STILL havnt picked a winner u'd think they would have by now even though mine were picked for shirts. oh well i was hoping the prize would be like a lighting equipment or somtihng,lol....no one knew and no one was picked.


----------



## saturnlily (Dec 3, 2008)

but thank you for liking mine


----------



## potpimp (Dec 3, 2008)

T-shirts??? I've got a GREAT T-shirt design already done up.


----------



## moto (Dec 13, 2008)

i was bored...so i played with a logo design. I am a fan of white space as it seems most clean to me.


----------



## Hooker (Jan 7, 2009)

Is this contest still going? Cuz if it is I'm in... I just stared today and I'm good w/ photoshop.


----------



## akgrown (Jan 22, 2009)

well if its still going thien here is my entry


----------



## dizwhatitis (Feb 26, 2009)

mrCRC420 said:


> I think the first picture looks good in a lot of sizes... the one it's in is too big but makes it easier to minimize
> 
> the second two i just did for fun a lil bit ago but maybe they could find a home on rollitup


 hairy bitch has zits


----------



## ActinUhFool420 (Mar 29, 2009)

I really hope this contest is still up and going cuz here is my logo submission. 
I also have buttons that match. If interested let me know. _
(i still have the original photoshop psd files still. i can alter the colors and size if need be)_


----------



## thefeast (Mar 30, 2009)

Im no artist but i thought a good idea would be to redesign the little seed guy and make him into a little sprout.....like as the evolution of the site takes place so does our little dudes.


----------



## ActinUhFool420 (Mar 30, 2009)

thefeast said:


> Im no artist but i thought a good idea would be to redesign the little seed guy and make him into a little sprout.....like as the evolution of the site takes place so does our little dudes.



Thats a good idea! 

Thanx for the idea, I'm gonna run with that if ya don't mind 

Check back later on tonight or 2morrow morning, you'll see that idea done up


----------



## thefeast (Mar 31, 2009)

Look foward to seeing it!


----------



## Grubs (Apr 2, 2009)

I really dig the little dude. I assume it's ok to do something based on him?


----------



## Grubs (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## Grubs (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## Grubs (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## Grubs (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## Grubs (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## Grubs (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## Grubs (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## Grubs (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## Grubs (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## Grubs (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## Grubs (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## Grubs (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## Grubs (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## Grubs (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## lurkmaster (Apr 9, 2009)

did you get 3ds max yesterday or something?


----------



## Grubs (Apr 9, 2009)

lurkmaster said:


> did you get 3ds max yesterday or something?


Are you saying I have one day talent?

Dude what can I say? I was lit.


----------



## justinbars (Apr 21, 2009)

i was going through some of my old pictures and i thought that this would be great for when you go to an invalid url like this one https://www.rollitup.org/contests/-61.html
It would show this picture instead. this picture makes me laugh every time i look at it, i would purposely type in wrong urls just to visit the page


----------



## de.tached (May 5, 2009)

I'd like to help you with design, if you're interested in collaborating with someone.
contact me: [email protected]
portfolio: www.myspace.com/de_tached







Many Blessings,
+Humberto


----------



## mpdegn (May 20, 2009)

yo grubs no disrespect but ur shit be lookin terrible ma dude

i can design something, whats the reward tho, i'm nice


----------



## NorthwestBuds (May 21, 2009)

Here's a couple of pics I made:


----------



## Grubs (Jun 9, 2009)

mpdegn said:


> yo grubs no disrespect but ur shit be lookin terrible ma dude
> 
> i can design something, whats the reward tho, i'm nice


Ok, let's see you put your talent where your mouth is.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 10, 2009)

NorthwestBuds said:


> Here's a couple of pics I made:


Dude those are Sick,what program Does that ????


----------



## justinbars (Jun 10, 2009)

i know you can do stuff like that in adobe photoshop


----------



## rjfizzle (Sep 20, 2009)

Northwestbuds,
Is that you're xbox live avatar?


----------



## FireCoral (Dec 17, 2009)

Is this done and decided or still open?


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 10, 2010)

FireCoral said:


> Is this done and decided or still open?


It is open once again


----------



## Straight up G (Jan 21, 2010)

//////////////////////


----------



## Straight up G (Jan 22, 2010)

I was in total shock when I logged in and the site logo had not been changed to my one [must just be a slight delay]


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 22, 2010)

shamegame said:


> How much time is left in this contest?


 
Your design is great...


----------



## Straight up G (Jan 22, 2010)

I think you quoted the wrong user..cough


----------



## Straight up G (Feb 11, 2010)

...........................


----------



## stludachris (Feb 13, 2010)

New user!

Check 'em out...


----------



## .moonchild (Mar 1, 2010)

guess ill post it here too


----------



## .moonchild (Mar 1, 2010)

v2


----------



## JN811 (Mar 1, 2010)

.moonchild said:


> v2


 fuck ya dude thats what im talking about!


----------



## JN811 (Mar 1, 2010)

its gonna be hard to top that..


----------



## .moonchild (Mar 2, 2010)

new buttons and icons..

yarrrrrrr

they are transparent GIF also


----------



## .moonchild (Mar 2, 2010)

continued...


locked






new posts






no new posts


----------



## potpimp (Mar 2, 2010)

Great work Moonchild. I really like v.2 a lot. My only tweak would be to either change the font on the buttons or make the stroke a light color. With dark letters and dark background, you need a light color to make the copy pop.


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Mar 2, 2010)

I think Moonchild has this contest won by a long shot. Nobody will top that. the logo, the buttons, the status icons. I really like it.


----------



## JN811 (Mar 2, 2010)

GrowSpecialist said:


> I think Moonchild has this contest won by a long shot. Nobody will top that. the logo, the buttons, the status icons. I really like it.


 lmfao, epic beard man t shirts! gotta get me one!


----------



## bckiller12 (Mar 16, 2010)

OK IM JUST GETTIN STARTED!!!!! Im a computer science major so right now I'm just having fun and brainstorming b4 I put alot of time into this!!!!!


----------



## WeeGogs (Apr 2, 2011)

spotted this pic and i loved it, thought i would share it with you only as a piece of art, makes you wanna roll one up right away.


----------



## WeeGogs (Apr 2, 2011)

forgot the pic too busy rolling a spliff. LOL.


----------



## Flo Grow (Apr 4, 2011)

*+REP MoonChild !

*


----------



## djruiner (Apr 4, 2011)

damn..i cant believe im just now seeing this....im so in on it...off to work i go...weeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Viperlock (Jul 12, 2016)

rollitup said:


> I think rollitup needs a new look, there will be a prize I just have not decided what it is going to be yet, Give us a new look, wether it be a logo, buttons, forum key etc...


Some questions for you.

Do you have a specific color scheme you are aiming for?

Are you looking for a theme for a specific forum software, or a complete website focused around your forum software?

What website software do you plan on using (php, java, iis, apache, etc)?

Whats the timeline your looking at to move forward?

Do you have examples of sites that resemble the look and feel of what your looking for?

These are just a few questions I ask when approached to design websites, when I approach a graphic artists I need to give them a direction to go with in order to start the design process.


----------



## sunni (Jul 12, 2016)

Viperlock said:


> Some questions for you.
> 
> Do you have a specific color scheme you are aiming for?
> 
> ...


This post is from 2008 wee are not longer looking for any of this stuff 
Sorry


----------



## Viperlock (Jul 12, 2016)

sunni said:


> This post is from 2008 wee are not longer looking for any of this stuff
> Sorry


Completely missed that lol. That would answer my last question, why would you change the site it looks very professional and well done. Was a little taken back because the site follows the same formulas we use when designing sites that are proven to work quite well for pulling in traffic.


----------



## buzzardbreath (Jul 30, 2016)

Mighty_boosh said:


> is there any time left coz i am a pro on photoshop thats my Job  heres one i made as soon as i hered took me 2 mins


That's trippy man, I like it. But you might want to change the format for the forum viewers and such. I had to open it in photoshop.


----------

